# Homemade hair detangler recipe?



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

My 4 1/2 dd has very curly hair, which is the cause of many tears when it comes to brushing it. Does anyone know of a way that I could make a homemade detangler spray to help hairbrushing go easier?


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

It isn't a spray but I put a little coconut oil on my hands and rub it into my kids hair to help with tangles.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I heard a rumor that detanglers are just very diluted conditioners. You might want to put a little in a spray bottle, add lots of water, and see what happens.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I spray bottle filled with water, add conditioner a tsp at a time, and test it, add another tsp and tes again until it's working for you.


----------



## MommytoMJM (Aug 3, 2004)

I use rosewater and glycerin in water


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I use cocoa butter on my own hair. Just melt a tiny bit in the palm of my hands and rub it in the ends of my hair. Since I quit using commercial shampoo on myself and my girls, I haven't needed as much help with conditioner or detangler as before.

You may want to post your question in the Natural Home and Body Care forum!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my son's hair turns to dread locks vry easily, so for his birthday i got my him a bottle of "california baby" hair detangler.. truthfully i havnt even used it yet, but next time i brush his hair ill let you know how it worked for us. for my hair i use a bit of hand lotion or coco butter.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Hrmm. I have the same problem. and my dd -hates- sitting still long enough to have her hair brushed.

I wanted to try the california baby one too, but i'm dissapointed! It has proplyene glycol in it.


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoMJM*
I use rosewater and glycerin in water

Bonny June, this sounds lovely......where do you get the rose water?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i didnt even read the ing. it was the only natural thing i could find! and it cost a good fortune.. grr..maybe i can return it.


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensleeves*
Bonny June, this sounds lovely......where do you get the rose water?

im not bonny june but any middle eastern store will carry it


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

O


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
i didnt even read the ing. it was the only natural thing i could find! and it cost a good fortune.. grr..maybe i can return it.


Gargh. I hope so, I was SO annoyed when i found out too.
I thought for sure that they would have better ingredients, their bubble bath is the best!


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Rosewater makes the most incredible lemonade ever. Definitely try it, I promise you will love it (and I do NOT like lemonade - I hate it in fact).


----------

